# Intel Core i7-2600K and Core i5-2500K - Sandy Bridge processors reviewed



## NewsBytes (Jan 7, 2011)

The most awaited processor line-up of this year is finally out.
Last  time we saw so much hype around an Intel processor was when the six-core  performance powerhouse Gulftown-   Intel Core i7-980X was launched.  Gulftown is still the fastest desktop processor on the planet, despite  AMD   coming out with its Thuban series of hex-core processors.
Sandy  Bridge was announced in September 2010 at Intel Developer Forum in San  Francisco and managed to vow most   of us with its plethora of feature...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

